# Récupérer les données effacées d'une carte SD en FAT32?



## 201291 (2 Avril 2010)

Bonjour,

J'ai un téléphone portable avec une carte SD.
Malheureusement, aujourd'hui, un fichier important qui se trouvait dessus a été effacé suite à un bug de transfert (et remplacé par un fichier du même nom mais pesant 0Ko).

Ce fichier étant sur la carte SD de mon téléphone, je pense qu'il doit exister des logiciels pour, une fois la carte branchée au MAC, récupérer les données effacées. (Ce n'est arrivé qu'aujourd'hui, et je ne crois pas avoir sollicité la carte en écriture suite au bug)

Le truc c'est que cette carte est en FAT32, et tout à fait lisible par mon MAC. (je vois d'ailleurs les fichiers normaux qui y sont dessus.

Donc connaissez vous des logiciels pour MAC qui permettent de scanner un périphérique de stockage FAT32 à la recherche de fichiers effacés?

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## PA5CAL (2 Avril 2010)

Bonsoir

Pour les images, il y a par exemple Exif Untrasher,  et les utilitaires Image Rescue de Lexar et RescuePRO de SanDisk (ces deux derniers sont souvent fournis en même temps que les cartes mémoire de ces marques).

Je pense que certains logiciels de récupération plus génériques (traitant les disques durs et  n'importe quel type de fichier), dont on a souvent parlé sur les forums, pourraient aussi convenir.

Voir notamment par ici.


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Avril 2010)

J'ai pu récupérer des fichiers effacés d'une clé USB* "FAT32" au moyen de Data Rescue II, sans le moindre problème, la question qui se pose, c'est "es tu sûr que rien n'a été réécrit par dessus ?".


(*) Clé USB, SDCard, Memory Stick ou tout autre périphérique de mémoire flash, c'est pareil de ce point de vue.


----------



## 201291 (2 Avril 2010)

Oui, pour moi le même problème que pour une clé usb normal (mémoire de type flash), mais je préférais préciser, sait-on jamais.
La carte n'a théoriquement pas été sollicité en écriture, ou alors très peu

J'ai essayé Exif Untrasher, Image Rescue, et RescuePro, aucun n'a pu m'aider.
J'ai juste pu voir mon fichier (image) avec une taille de 0Ko.

Cependant, un autre logiciel, Stellar Phoenix, me l'a trouvée, et me l'a affiché en 'miniature' (300*200 environs, pour une photo c'est léger...) mais lorsque je la copie sur le disque dur de mon MAC, l'image a beau être lisible, seul une petite bande horizontale au dessus correspond à la photo, le reste étant coupé par une couleur grise uniforme.
Ce qui m'étonne c'est que le logiciel me donnait un aperçu en entier.
Je n'ai pas non plus moyen d'agrandir ou d'étirer l'aperçu de l'image que m'offre le logiciel.

je vais essayer DataRescue II alors :x


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Avril 2010)

201291 a dit:


> Cependant, un autre logiciel, Stellar Phoenix, me l'a trouvée, et me l'a affiché en 'miniature' (300*200 environs, pour une photo c'est léger...) mais lorsque je la copie sur le disque dur de mon MAC, l'image a beau être lisible, seul une petite bande horizontale au dessus correspond à la photo, le reste étant coupé par une couleur grise uniforme.
> Ce qui m'étonne c'est que le logiciel me donnait un aperçu en entier.
> Je n'ai pas non plus moyen d'agrandir ou d'étirer l'aperçu de l'image que m'offre le logiciel.



Avec DR II (ou III, je crois qu'ils en ont sorti un nouveau) tu auras la même chose, le "gris uniforme" c'est ce que le logiciel de récupération met pour remplacer le contenu des secteurs qui ont été affectés depuis à un autre fichier. L'aperçu complet qu'il t'a montré devait correspondre à la vignette.


----------



## 201291 (2 Avril 2010)

Ah, c'est dommage, je suppose qu'il est alors trop tard pour récupérer ma photo? :/


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Avril 2010)

201291 a dit:


> Ah, c'est dommage, je suppose qu'il est alors trop tard pour récupérer ma photo? :/



À moins de disposer d'un labo de type "police scientifique", oui (pour info, même les sociétés spécialisées dans la récupération de données sur disques physiquement endommagés ne disposent pas d'un tel labo).


----------



## 201291 (3 Avril 2010)

Arf,
Bon c'est décidé, j'appelle Horacio Caine!

J'crois qu'on peut considérer ce poste comme "résolu" alors. 
Merci beaucoup.


----------



## PA5CAL (3 Avril 2010)

201291 a dit:


> Cependant, un autre logiciel, Stellar Phoenix, me l'a trouvée, et me l'a affiché en 'miniature' (300*200 environs, pour une photo c'est léger...) mais lorsque je la copie sur le disque dur de mon MAC, l'image a beau être lisible, seul une petite bande horizontale au dessus correspond à la photo, le reste étant coupé par une couleur grise uniforme.
> Ce qui m'étonne c'est que le logiciel me donnait un aperçu en entier.


Ce que tu as récupéré, c'est seulement le début des fichiers, dans lequel se trouve une miniature du contenu. La couleur grise uniforme correspond à la fin du fichier (et donc de l'image non réduite) qui n'a pas été récupérée.

Il est très possible de récupérer les fichiers dans leur entier s'ils n'ont pas été écrasés par une écriture postérieure à leur "effacement" et si la carte n'a pas été en partie endommagée électriquement. On peut retrouver les fragments de fichiers disséminés sur la carte (notamment à l'aide de commandes déjà présents sur le Mac), mais leur ré-assemblage doit se faire à la main, en faisant de nombreux essais et en vérifiant visuellement le résultat (ce qui explique que les logiciels de récupération n'arrivent pas à faire ce travail). Cette récupération est généralement longue car on a affaire à un vrai puzzle, et ne se justifie donc que si le contenu en vaut la peine (par exemple les photos de certains instants importants qui ne se reproduiront jamais).


----------



## chafpa (3 Avril 2010)

201291 a dit:


> Arf,
> Bon c'est décidé, j'appelle Horacio Caine!


----------

